# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The Top 50 Writers Countdown is Now in the Top 10!

## CBR News

The countdown hits the top ten of your favorite comic book writers of all-time! Only one scribe can be the one to rule them all -- and you picked the winner.


_Full article here._

----------

